# Float.parseFloat



## sambalmueslie (8. Feb 2005)

Hallole ich hab ein kleines Problem:

Ich hab nen String den ich mit Float.parseFloat konvertiere.
Klappt auch ganz toll bis der String eigentlich schon einen "Float-Wert" enthält.
Dann bekomm ich folgende Fehlermeldung:

```
java.lang.NullPointerException
	at java.lang.FloatingDecimal.readJavaFormatString(FloatingDecimal.java:980)
	at java.lang.Float.parseFloat(Float.java:222)
```

Die problematische Zeile sieht bei mir so aus:


```
y = Float.parseFloat(term_divided[pos[i] + 1]);
```

gibts da ne Lösung wie ich das abfangen kann ??
Danke oli


----------



## DP (8. Feb 2005)

try/catch.

was steht denn bei Dir an besagter stelle? null denke ich. wofür ist das pos_+1 eigentlich gut?_


----------



## bambi (8. Feb 2005)

meinst du sowas wie:


```
...
try  {
     y = Float.parseFloat(term_divided[pos[i] + 1]);
}  catch (NullPointerException npe)  {
    // do something
}
...
```

es ist meistens auch ganz sinnvoll die NumberFormatException abzufangen, wenn man mit zahlen arbeitet. die wird geworfen, wenn in deinem Array keine zahl - sondern vielleicht "irgendwas" steht.


----------



## Guest (8. Feb 2005)

Ne an der besagten Stelle steht *1.0*
Ich versuch das Problem mal weiter auszuführen.
Sinn von der Software ist es zu rechnen bzw. einen Term zu berechen. 
Beispiel: 2+2-3
Jetzt teile ich das ganze erst mal in operatoren und in Zahlen auf. 
Das kommt dann in ein String-Array
Klappt auch ganz gut. 
Dann suche ich nach Operatoren berechne das und ersetze die entspechenden stellen im Array.
Beispiel:
2+2-3       2-3 = -1
im Array steht jetzt 2-1 schön aufgeteilt. 
Klappt auch ganz gut. Nur bei meiner Rechnung kommt -1.0 raus da ich als Float berechne. 
Also steht da genaugenommen 2-1.0
wenn ich nun das wieder mit Float.parseFloat zu einer Zahl umwandeln möchte kommt die besagte Fehlermeldung. 

Deswegen hilft das Abfangen der Fehlermeldung auch nichts (es sei den ich verstehe da was falsch).
Irgendwie muss der String 1.0 zu der Float variable 1.0 werden  :idea:  :idea:


----------



## DP (8. Feb 2005)

was steht denn bei pos_?

der schmeisst ja nicht ne npe um dich zu ärgern, sondern weil du null parsen willst._


----------



## sambalmueslie (8. Feb 2005)

Hm stimmt da steht null. Mist, dann muss ich weiter suchen.


----------

